# pendeja



## dulce brasileño

ola,
uma duvida:

Qual a significação da palavra pendeja no Brasil?

hola,
una duda:
¿Cuál la significaccion de la palabra pendeja en Brasil?


----------



## Vanda

Dulce, por favor, explique o que é pendeja. Não achei nos dicionários.


----------



## Moixe

Em espanhol normalmente refere-se a uma muher inmadura, mas é un termo grosso...


----------



## dulce brasileño

sim, verdade.
estava ontem anoite procurando, mas de fato, acabei por encontrar diversas significações para pendejas e diferentes uma da outra por sinal.
No Mexico, na Chile, na Argentina.
Porem, nao entendi seu emprego em alguns momentos.

sú pendeja estaba en mercado ayer.
Si, mi pendeja siempre esta en mercado.

Essa foi uma das frases com a qual me deparei.

Logo, pelo teor da frase,
nao vejo pendeja (ao menos aqui) como algo ruim...

mais a frente:
Sos una mujer pendeja...

aqui, ja noto uma certa hironia...

alguem pode ajudar-me a entender essa definição?


----------



## lilprisci

Oi,

Na Costa Rica pelo menos, "pendejo(a)" significa "covarde"... mas não sei se encaixa com o texto...


----------



## Moixe

No México usa-se para uma pessoa boba:  - Eres un pendejo(a)!!!

...ou estúpida


----------



## dulce brasileño

hum... e na argentina?
Nao sei, mas busquei e ao que indica significa pessoa da vida ou algo assim...
é correto?


----------



## Moixe

No Chile, "Pendejo" usa-se para os pentelhos, e também para as pessoas inmaduras, mas é uma palavra vulgar. Exemplo:
- "Eres entero pendejo"  :  Você é totalmente inmaduro
- "¡¡Encontré un pendejo en mi sopa!!"  :  Achei um pentelho na minha sopa!!


----------



## dulce brasileño

ah sim...
Amigos, agradeço a cada um que se preocupou em dar-me auxilio...
=)

Ahora sé dónde me voy para tener respuestas a mis dudas...=)

Boa tarde a todos...


----------



## Vanda

Também usamos pentelho para pessoa que incomoda, pessoa chata.


----------



## dulce brasileño

Obrigado Vanda,
muito grato!


----------



## olivinha

Aprendi _pendejo_ com gente mexicana da Califórnia, e da maneira que usavam era um insulto mais forte que bobo/a. Acho que equivaleria a _babaca,_ _cretino_, e em alguns contextos _pentelho_.
O


----------



## dulce brasileño

Ola Olivinha,td bem?

Obrigado por preocupar-te em responder à minha postagem.

=)

Tenha um lindo dia...


----------



## galcosta

Oi Dulce
Na Argentina, pendejo / a não tem o mesmo significado que em Chile e em México. Tenho família em México e sempre achei engraçada a frequencia com que eles usam a palavra. Todo é pendejo. Concordo com a Olivinha. Na argentina usa-se em referencia a pessoas imaduras. Ex. Como hiciste eso? Que pendejo!
´
Não é exatamente um palavrão, mas deve ser usada com cuidado, num ambiente super informal.
Gal


----------



## dulce brasileño

hum...

Mais uma vez muito obrigado pela ajuda.
só tinha mesmo a curiosidade, pois, sempre ouço que ha diferenças nessas palavras.
Estaria correto entao dizer:

¿ mientras el tiempo pasa, aún soy pendejo ?

Boa tarde...
ops!
Horario de verão Brasileiro:
Boa noiteeee


----------



## dragona

Seria melhor dizer:

*"El tiempo pasa... ¡y yo sigo siendo un pendejo!"*

Na Argentina isso tem uma intenção desdenhosa ou de insulto. Geralmente se fala quando a gente está zangada. (Nessas circunstâncias eu o acho palavrão): 

*"No soporto a ese pendejo"*
*"¡Sos un pendejo!"*
*"¿Qué hacías con esa pendeja?"*

(sempre falando de garotos ou meninos)

Mas, também, se usa para falar de alguém que se acha mais jovem do que é.

*"Usa ropa de adolescente. Le gusta hacerse el pendejo" *
ou
*"Se cree que es un pendejo"*

Nesse caso, a expressão não é tão forte.


----------



## galcosta

Não poderia ser melhor a explicação que deu a Dragona. 

Cumprimentos

Gal


----------



## dulce brasileño

Obrigado Dragona.

Ah, mais uma coisa:
Como faço para deixar minha exclamação de ponta-cabeça?

como a interrogação aqui --> ¿


----------



## dragona

Obrigada, Galcosta! Fiquei feliz com seus cumprimentos 

*dulce_brasileño*: No meu teclado a abertura de exclamação se pode deixar com: SHIFT + ¿

Mas, se isso não dá resultado ou não é o mesmo teclado prove com: ALT + 0161


----------



## Mangato

Na Espanha a palavra/ão  pendejo pode ter diferentes significações

1 Cabelo muito relacionado com a famosa Brasilian wash, pentelho?

2 Pessoa cobarde

3 Pessoa de vida debochada

4 Escória da sociedade

5 Relativo ao vestido = farrapo 

Poden escolher a vontade

No DRAE não aparece o feminino, pelo que  acredito  que a maior parte dos pendejos são homens

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## jazyk

> 1 Cabelo muito relacionado com a famosa Brasilian wash, pentelho?


Acho que você quis dizer Brazilian waxing. Tudo bem que tomamos muito banho, mas não creio que se tenha criado um nome para um banho só para nos homenagear.


----------



## Mangato

Sim, Jazyk, foi um erro imperdoável. Quis dizer Brazilian wax.


----------



## jazyk

Mas não é a cera que é brasileira, é o tipo de depilação (ou pelo menos assim é conhecido).


----------



## Outsider

dulce brasileño said:


> Ah, mais uma coisa:
> Como faço para deixar minha exclamação de ponta-cabeça?
> 
> como a interrogação aqui --> ¿


ALT + ! (ALT + SHIFT + 1)


----------



## quasi gordinho

pendeja significa puta


----------

